# Vanilla whey and Quark Dessert Heaven!



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone else do this? Mix whey with quark throw in a few flax seeds and that's one TASTY guilt free bedtime snack!

Now officially addicted!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

nope but i have made choclate strawberry whey protein cookies and munch them when ever i feel hungry at night time


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Sounds yummy!


----------

